# Window capture black screen.



## Superi (Jun 3, 2020)

When i try capture windows with xcomposite i got black screen except few apps. Capture didn't with Chrome, Steam, Terminal but if i try capture Firefox, Discord or OBS itself capture works normally.

Now i run fresh installed Ubuntu 20.04. I tried KDE enviroment too and capture works ok.

I have Nvidia 440 proprietary drivers installed and tried 435 and 390 versions too but no difference. But if i run Opensource drivers window capture work with all windows.

Log/terminal say this when i capture window which appears black capture.
"xcompcap: glXCreatePixmap failed: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"

Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/aXD9p3nI-LxSNt4M


----------



## Superi (Jun 3, 2020)

If i resize window from border it got captured but when maximize or restore, capture goes black....


----------



## wrclark (Jul 4, 2020)

I "fixed" this by using the default noveu drivers... very slow and laggy but it works well enough to record your terminal. I suspect nvidia is to blame for this, as per usual....


----------



## jsfrerot (Sep 11, 2020)

Same issue with ubuntu 20.04. Any plan to make with work with the nvidia drivers ?


----------



## FiXIDeA (Nov 25, 2020)

Same issue
Ubuntu 20.04 (20.10)
GTX 760
NVIDIA Driver Version: 455.45.01


----------



## testero (Jan 1, 2021)

same issue but no reply from OBS team


----------



## kmleon (Feb 9, 2021)

We have the same issue here as well. Brand new Dell system. Ubuntu 20.04 fresh install.
OBS and Chrome = Blank Windows Capture.
Please advise.


----------



## rmoorman (Feb 13, 2021)

@Superi @kmleon If Google Chrome (or e.g. Brave) is your only problem, try to "Use system title bar and borders" over at the appearance settings chrome://settings/appearance


----------



## marto (Feb 14, 2021)

Same issue - can't capture terminal or VS code


----------



## maiafjulio (Feb 14, 2021)

Same issue - Ubuntu + nvidia. 

Got it to work by installing xubuntu-desktop inside ubuntu. Than, in the Ubuntu 20.04 login screen, I select xubuntu session.

Everything gets captured now.


----------



## FiXIDeA (Feb 17, 2021)

rmoorman said:


> @Superi @kmleon If Google Chrome (or e.g. Brave) is your only problem, try to "Use system title bar and borders" over at the appearance settings chrome://settings/appearance
> 
> View attachment 67471


It work fine! Thank you


----------



## Shamawal (May 7, 2021)

Thanks! It worked.


----------



## lourivan (May 25, 2021)

rmoorman said:


> @Superi @kmleon If Google Chrome (or e.g. Brave) is your only problem, try to "Use system title bar and borders" over at the appearance settings chrome://settings/appearance
> 
> View attachment 67471


I created an account on this site just to thank you, I spent 2 days looking for this answer together with a friend. you are an angel


----------

